# Chromebook Error



## nutterbutter (Nov 21, 2014)

Hello,

I have an Acer Q1VZC Chrome book, that is giving me an error message after booting up. The error reads- Chrome OS is missing, or damaged. Please insert a recovery USB. I have created the recovery USB, and followed the instructions that were provided. The first time I tried to use the recovery method, I was told that the USB stick was not compatible. I downloaded the recommended recovery software, on another flash drive, and tried again. This time, after plugging it in, the process started automatically, and I saw a message saying that Chrome was successfully restored. However, after restarting the system, the original Chrome OS is missing, error message is the only thing that will show on the screen. If someone can please help me resolve this issue, I would really appreciate it.
Thank you for your time, and have a great day.


----------

